# #2 The one that broke ole lucky



## Allen Oliver (Dec 28, 2016)

Day after Christmas Wanda and I went and hunted her cousins place in Wilcox County. We did not have long to hunt that afternoon. I had never been to the place and she had only been over so she could get a lay of the land. Wanda dropped me off at a small pecan orchard with a small field with some rye coming up. I spotted where I wanted to go and checked it out. Sign was good and the perfect tree was in the right spot. Got settled in about 4:57. At 5:57 had two deer come from behind me . When the doe reached the edge of the field she stopped and gave me a 6 yard shot. Watched the fletchings go thru the shoulder and she tore out . She went down in the creek bottom on a death run.  I have to say Many Thanks for having such a wonderful girl friend. Wanda helped me track her and drag her back up the deep hole she ran off in. I shot her with my Coastal Bend Long Bow , 50/55 spine arrow and a woodsman broad head that Robert Carter trained and gave me a couple years back. 
I had already shot 2 dear with this arrow last year and 1 this year. Pretty good for a wood arrow. But ole lucky has gone to the wood pile after this one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 28, 2016)

Good job Allen; congratulations!


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 28, 2016)

Fantastic,  Great story, enjoyed reading it and felt like I was there on the hunt.....too....


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 28, 2016)

cool...


----------



## tee p (Dec 28, 2016)

Can't think of a better way to retire ole lucky


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 28, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 28, 2016)

Awesome job buddy!! Congrats


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 28, 2016)

Jayin J said:


> Fantastic,  Great story, enjoyed reading it and felt like I was there on the hunt.....too....



Where you been hiding at Ole buddy. Good to see ya still around.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 28, 2016)

Allen Oliver said:


> Where you been hiding at Ole buddy. Good to see ya still around.



Yes Sir......Still kickin'....Had to relocate to White Co. Ga.....Moved the business to downtown Helen....find us on facebook @ JC Outdoors, Helen Ga...


----------



## GrayG (Dec 28, 2016)

Purty good trade......a broken arrow for a dead deer. Congrats!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 28, 2016)

Good job sir, congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice one Allen, good shot!


----------



## EJC (Dec 28, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 28, 2016)

Congrats on the deer.  Great story.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 28, 2016)

Pure luck...just kidding. You ought to do alright, now that Wander is picking out hunting spots, for ya.
Good stuff Allen.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 28, 2016)

Good job Sir!RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 28, 2016)

Good deal.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 28, 2016)

That's a good un!


----------



## Clipper (Dec 28, 2016)

Love to see those long nosed does.  I'd hang on to Wanda if I were you.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Dec 29, 2016)

Congrats bud!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 29, 2016)

That's a great doe, congrats.


----------



## JBranch (Dec 29, 2016)

Congrats Sir!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 29, 2016)

Congrates Allen!!!!

this was the best part of the story I thought!!!
"I have to say Many Thanks for having such a wonderful girl friend. "


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 30, 2016)

That was a good read. Congratulations on the deer that sure was a long nosed nanny!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 31, 2016)

That's a big ole doe! Good job man.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 31, 2016)

Congrats Allen. Good job


----------



## dpoole (Jan 7, 2017)

Keep hanging around Wanda and she might make a hunter out of you


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 21, 2017)

dpoole said:


> Keep hanging around Wanda and she might make a hunter out of you


----------

